# Proud moment for East London Vapers - Making vaping known!



## Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy (23/3/17)

Luke Charter wrote an amazing article for the Daily Dispatch detailing how vaping is growing and is not something "underground" any longer. 
We feel proud to be part of this movement 
I have added the PDF version of the article if you want to read it as the pictures are not really readable

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR (23/3/17)

Very nice and well written article. Should definately have an advantageous affect on the vaping community. Hope the negative critics also give this article a glance. Thanks for the post.


----------

